# my DURBAN vacation *** South Africa ***



## joburg (Aug 28, 2003)

Dysan1 said:


> I think Pule was refering more to the fact that in Joburg you cannot walk anywhere, its not pedestrian friendly as a city.


Well.... I agree that Joburg isn't a very pedestrian-friendly city, but to be frank, neither is Durban. Sure - Gateway is walkable, but so is Melrose Arch and Sandton in Joburg. Gateway is walkable because it does a good job of keeping out the riff-raff in its exclusivity - just like Sandton and Melrose Arch. Both cities require getting in your car to get anywhere, not like a true pedestrian-friendly city.



Philadweller said:


> By the way lately I have seen lots of shows about Johnanesburg and the streets looked packed with people. Why is it not considered pedestrian friendly? I get the impression it is a mostly black Manhattan. I would love to experience that hustle and bustle SA style and check out all of the street vendors.


Joburg's CBD, however, is a very walkable environment and presents South Africa in all its manifestations. Plus it's a true pedestrian environment in that car usage is kept to a minimum and public transport rules the day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The photos of the Japanese gardens above are very nice :cheers:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> The photos of the Japanese gardens above are very nice :cheers:


Thanks for your comment Christo, I also fell in love with the garden.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

joburg said:


> Joburg's CBD, however, is a very walkable environment and presents South Africa in all its manifestations. Plus it's a true pedestrian environment in that car usage is kept to a minimum and public transport rules the day.


I think you would need to visit cities that are truly walkable before you make a statement like that.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Good riddance to bad rubbish.Awesome pics Puls in any case.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Thanks The E.N.D


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## A Darter (Sep 8, 2009)

*Pule...hope you dont mind me adding these pics*

Taken from South African Thread.....Durban CBD



dysan1 said:


> All photo's by Chris Bloom at Flickr... WOW!!!!


----------



## A Darter (Sep 8, 2009)

*.....Pics by dysan 1 (South African Forum)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos/shots as well, really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

I don't mind Darter.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Durban looks awesome, please keep posting pics!


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

looks good

I was last there in 2002 looks better now - it was kinda scary back than i stayed on the beach front area on a hotel which was okay

is the city hall that was mixed up with Toronto? the plans for Toronto went to Durban and the plans for Durban went to Toronto - they were identical buildings but the Toronto one was designed to handle snow and anyway the one that ended up being built in Toronto was the one meant for Durban and the roof caved in Toronto and the one in Durban is capable to handle the snow? is that how the story goes?

theres been a number of Bollywood movies in Durban too
like Dhoom 2 youtube 
Prince was filmed there youtube
race was also filmed there youtube


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

spongeg said:


> is the city hall that was mixed up with Toronto? the plans for Toronto went to Durban and the plans for Durban went to Toronto - they were identical buildings but the Toronto one was designed to handle snow and anyway the one that ended up being built in Toronto was the one meant for Durban and the roof caved in Toronto and the one in Durban is capable to handle the snow? is that how the story goes?
> 
> [/URL]


I think that was the train station building across the road from the city hall.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The first photo posted by A Darter, its a hotel resort or just apartments?


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

never thought that Durban is this big and modern too.
and what makes it more appealing is the beach.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice city and skyline


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Durban looks fantastically interesting!


----------

